# Hướng Dẫn Chọn Nệm Cho Phụ Nữ Mang Thai



## Serena (29/11/18)

Là một trong những đối tượng nhạy cảm, phụ nữ mang thai rất dễ bị tác động bởi các yếu tố bên ngoài, để đảm bảo được an toàn sức khỏe cho cả mẹ và thai nhi thì giấc ngủ quan trọng vô cùng.

Khi mang thai, cột sống phải chịu khá nhiều áp lực, do vậy chọn nệm phù hợp là điều mà bất kỳ chị em phụ nữ nào cũng không được bỏ qua. Thay vì lựa chọn những chiếc nệm mềm, tạo vùng trũng và gây ảnh hưởng không nhỏ đến cột sống lưng của thai phụ thì có một số lựa chọn khác phù hợp hơn mà chúng tôi sẽ giới thiệu qua bài viết Chọn Nệm Cho Phụ Nữ Mang Thai sau đây!

*1. Nệm bông ép*
Là một trong những loại đệm được các chuyên gia đánh giá tương đối cao. Đặc biệt, nó thích hợp dành cho bà bầu bởi đặc tính không quá mềm, độ êm ái cũng vừa phải, thoáng khí, thoát ẩm nhanh chóng. Không chỉ dừng lại đó, nệm bông ép còn được thiết kế phẳng, giúp nâng đỡ cột sống và bảo vệ xương khớp của mẹ bầu.

_



_
_Nệm bông ép TATANA_
​Một số hãng sản xuất uy tín còn tích hợp thêm tính năng kháng khuẩn cho nệm bông ép, từ đó giúp bảo vệ sức khỏe của mẹ và bé. Trung bình, nệm bông ép thích hợp cho phụ nữ mang thai có độ dày khoảng từ 9 đến 15cm, bạn không nên chọn nệm quá mỏng vì sẽ không có tác dụng giữ ấm, hoặc nệm quá dày sẽ tạo cảm giác thô cứng, không đảm bảo sự thoải mái cho mẹ bầu.

*2. Nệm cao su*
Với đặc điểm không quá mềm và độ đàn hồi vừa phải, nệm cao su cũng là một gợi ý tuyệt vời dành cho bà bầu. Tuy nhiên, vì được làm bằng 100% cao su thiên nhiên nên nó có thể bay mùi, một số chị em trong thời kỳ nghén sẽ cảm thấy khó chịu bởi nó.

Nếu quyết định chọn nệm cao su, tốt nhất bạn nên chọn nệm có độ dày từ 7 đến 10cm, khi đó vừa đảm bảo được chất lượng, vừa hạn chế được phần nào tình trạng mùi cao su quá nồng, quá hắc. Một số loại nệm cao su tốt trên thị trường hiện nay có thể kể đến như Kymdan, Liên Á, Vạn Thành, TATANA,…

_



_
_Nệm cao su thiên nhiên TATANA_​
*3. Nệm lò xo*:
Có nhiều loại nệm lò xo khác nhau, trong đó nệm lò xo túi độc lập là thích hợp với bà bầu nhất. Bởi vì, nệm được sản xuất trên dây chuyền công nghệ tiên tiến, hoàn toàn loại bỏ được khuyết điểm của nệm lò xo truyền thống và giúp nâng đỡ cơ thể, mang lại tư thế nằm thoải mái nhất cho các chị em.

Cấu trúc của nệm lò xo là các lò xo được đặt ở bên trong túi riêng biệt, nó mang lại sự an toàn tối đa mỗi khi chuyển động, đồng thời cũng hạn chế được tình trạng rung lắc, có thể điều chỉnh được độ cong và độ lún hiệu quả. Khi mang bầu, trọng lượng cơ thể của các chị em gia tăng đáng kể, vậy nên nệm lò xo với độ đàn hồi tốt, chịu lực sẽ là gợi ý phù hợp nhất, đảm bảo độ bền, theo thời gian cũng không xảy ra tình trạng sụt lún.

_



_
_Nệm lò xo túi TATANA HANA_​
Ngoài việc chọn nệm phù hợp, để tăng thêm chất lượng cho giấc ngủ thì các chị em cũng phải đảm bảo điều chỉnh tư thế ngủ đúng, sử dụng gối nâng đỡ bụng bầu, massage trước khi ngủ, mặc trang phục thoải mái…Hi vọng rằng, những chia sẻ trên đây của chúng tôi sẽ mang lại cho bạn đọc bài học bổ ích nhất. Chúc bạn thành công!!!

_*Nguồn: tatana.vn*_​


----------

